# Penderecki concerts?



## Kbmanonymous

I go to college at SUNY Purchase which is an hour away from New York City. Does anyone know any cool places that do affordable concerts of classical music. What im really looking for is like an "underground" chamber or small performance group that people only know through something like word of mouth, and the preformances could range from mozart to someone like Penderecki or probably something really odd or that no one knows about would be even better.......:devil:


----------



## toucan

http://www.bachtrack.com/find-a-concert


----------

